# best tablet



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

I know this is off topic but my wife wants a tablet for xmas n I'm not sure what one to get. I'm a phone guy myself Ive read a lil on tablets but just not sure what to go with. I wanna b able to root tho but also don't have the money to pay 500$ for the note 10 I think is what it is. I'm thinkin bout the nexus 7. Any suggestion is welcomed and thanks


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

spiderbolt said:


> I know this is off topic but my wife wants a tablet for xmas n I'm not sure what one to get. I'm a phone guy myself Ive read a lil on tablets but just not sure what to go with. I wanna b able to root tho but also don't have the money to pay 500$ for the note 10 I think is what it is. I'm thinkin bout the nexus 7. Any suggestion is welcomed and thanks


N7 hands down! $250.00 @ Walmart ...16 gb. Not hard to root either.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nexus 7.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

What my son and I are getting for Xmas. Saw where the Samsung galaxy tab 2 8gig 7in display is 179 starting at 8 pm today at Kmart . Just have to fight the crowds lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> N7 hands down! $250.00 @ Walmart ...16 gb. Not hard to root either.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


It's 200 from Google, why pay 50 more?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

yarly said:


> It's 200 from Google, why pay 50 more?


Good point, didn't know that









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

Does the n7 have a slot for a memory card


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

spiderbolt said:


> Does the n7 have a slot for a memory card


no


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

There is a way to hook up a USB stick to the n7.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't speak for the N7, but I've been very pleased with the Galaxy Tab 2 7". Didn't care for the stock software, but rooting and running CM9 has been great. Dual core and an SD slot.

courtesy of my rooted Thunderbolt


----------



## icedventimocha (Apr 30, 2012)

Toshiba thrive. Hdmi out, supports up to 8 hard drives, usb in/out, SD card slot. I love my thrive, not the best on the market but has a ton of features for the price.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

iPad Mini. The amount of apps iOS has for tablets runs circles around Android. Also, the Nexus 7 is DOA to me. I picked it up, typed one letter, and vowed to NEVER own one. Reason being? No haptic feedback. It's 2012, how can they release a tablet without haptic feedback?!?!?!?!

Nexus 7 is a Hyundai, iPad Mini is a Toyota. Sure the Toyota costs more and may not offer the same HP as it's lesser competition, but the fit and finish far outshine the Hyundai...


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

UNC said:


> iPad Mini. The amount of apps iOS has for tablets runs circles around Android. Also, the Nexus 7 is DOA to me. I picked it up, typed one letter, and vowed to NEVER own one. Reason being? No haptic feedback. It's 2012, how can they release a tablet without haptic feedback?!?!?!?!
> 
> Nexus 7 is a Hyundai, iPad Mini is a Toyota. Sure the Toyota costs more and may not offer the same HP as it's lesser competition, but the fit and finish far outshine the Hyundai...


Agree to disagree....and I disagree. N7 is great. I myself hate haptic feedback. And besides, we're talking Android here, not apple. How can you compare a tablet that's rootable to apple?? IMO apple sucks! You can only do what they want you to do, which is.....basically nothing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

first thing I've done on any phone I've owned with haptic feedback is turn it off.

iPad Mini is cute, if you're into the ecosystem. I like it a lot more than I expected to, and it's nowhere near as hard to hold as some reviews have painted it to be. if you're not already invested though, the apps argument is kind of a non-starter imo...there's certainly more "tablet optimized" apps in iOS, and more apps in general, but Android apps scale natively so they don't need to be optimized for a tablet, and I have yet to run across a single feature I just couldn't add to my N7 because there wasn't an app for that.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

UNC said:


> iPad Mini. The amount of apps iOS has for tablets runs circles around Android. Also, the Nexus 7 is DOA to me. I picked it up, typed one letter, and vowed to NEVER own one. Reason being? No haptic feedback. It's 2012, how can they release a tablet without haptic feedback?!?!?!?!
> 
> Nexus 7 is a Hyundai, iPad Mini is a Toyota. Sure the Toyota costs more and may not offer the same HP as it's lesser competition, but the fit and finish far outshine the Hyundai...


I like how this guy states that he would never own a nexus 7 cause it doesn't have haptic feed back and that the iPad mini is better, but what u don't no is the iPad mini doesn't have haptic feedback either. I own both i can tell u they both have their pros and cons. As far as which i like more i like my iPad way better. Battery life is way better and as far as ease of use its way easier to learn (in my opinion). And the apps for the iPad mini and iOS devices in general are way higher quality. Don't get me wrong. I love android. I have a galaxy nexus. I have owned several android tablets and have had android phones since the og droid and i always recommend android over iOS to friends and family but apple has clearly beat Google in the tablet market in my opinion. Don't flame. This is just my opinion. I must say that the n7 has a way higher quality display then the iPad mini. Apple really dropped the ball there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Haptic feedback is one of the first things I always disable. So annoying. I also get around 7 hours of screen time on my Nexus 7 3g.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

UNC said:


> iPad Mini. The amount of apps iOS has for tablets runs circles around Android. Also, the Nexus 7 is DOA to me. I picked it up, typed one letter, and vowed to NEVER own one. Reason being? No haptic feedback. It's 2012, how can they release a tablet without haptic feedback?!?!?!?!
> 
> Nexus 7 is a Hyundai, iPad Mini is a Toyota. Sure the Toyota costs more and may not offer the same HP as it's lesser competition, but the fit and finish far outshine the Hyundai...


Someone hasn't priced Hyundai's in quite a few years. Lol

Maybe compare Hyundai to Lexus or acura.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tburns (Jan 5, 2012)

Curious to see what you bought her for xmas. I got my wife a Asus TF300T Transformer, packaged with the keyboard for a crazy low price from Best Buy after I got an email from an internet sale of $350. Thing is awesome, wish i got myself one. Using the MyNet app at home that comes as a stock Asus app all storage is and can transfer to my server and vice versa. Its a sweet ass app wish i had it on my phone. Havent rooted it yet but from what ive read but Asus has a download for the unlocker, cant remember the name for certian of what its called but its on their website.
One other thing with the Asus, its not their top of the line now, but you can add a micro SD card, and with the keyboard a USB and it also has a SD slot. Which works wonders using cameras that have the big SD cards still, (like mine). And it does take great video in HD.. I shot my boys last BB game with it

Im an Asus fanboi now i guess. all 3 desktops are all asus after many let downs from other bad MB's.

Oh PS to compare and Ipad Mini to android, HOW DARE YOU lol, Droid FTW. My wife does like the vibrating when u hit the keys, i dont and shut them off.

Im Curious to see what you bought and how its turned out!!


----------

